# Yankee 38



## Cal cruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking to purchase a Yankee38. Anyone see a boat needing a home please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Yankee38*



Cal cruiser said:


> Looking to purchase a Yankee38. Anyone see a boat needing a home please let me know. Thanks


The Catalina 38 is nearly identical - same hull mold and perhaps somewhat more efficient appendages.. are you looking at those too?


----------



## Cal cruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Yankee38*

Thanks for that. I am more interested in the Yankee 38 because of the way they were built. The Whole industry changed about the time that Butler bought the molds. The price of oil and resins went up very fast and that was one of the reasons Yankee Yachts went BK. It is now 40 years later and I feel that the quality that went into the Yankees should start becoming a factor. Besides I have sailed and crewed on lots of races and I think the flush deck is a great idea. 
Great site for sailing discussions.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Yankee 38 is a lot better boat than C38. Better build quality and skeg hung rudder. But it is a rare boat. If you have the money, Swan 36 or 37 are based on the same S&S design with superior build quality. Swan 36 is an absolutely fantastic boat, superior to Y38 in many ways, yet based on essentially the same design. Here is one at a very reasonable price: 1969 Nautor Swan 36 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Cal cruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello thanks for the info on the Swan boats. I am here on the West Coast so that wouldn't work economically. 
I am working some leads and have just heard about a Yankee that has been in the same slip in the Seattle area without moving for multiple years. Wealthy owner lost interest I think.
Good sailing to you for the new year. 

Remember today is the youngest that you will ever be again!


----------



## Cal cruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

Purchased the neglected Yankee 38. Reconditioning under way.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Cal cruiser said:


> Purchased the neglected Yankee 38. Reconditioning under way.


Pictures???



FWIW I have a friend that cruised and raced a Catalina 38 (same hull) for many years and loved the way it sailed and handled in the ocean.

Loren


----------



## Cal cruiser (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes sailed on a Catalina 38 and thought that it went to weather better than any other of the 15 other type boats I have crewed on.

I will try to post a photo. 

I am on a iPad and can't seem to get photos posted.

HURRAY I did it!


----------



## richelgerfen (Feb 20, 2019)

Cal cruiser said:


> Looking to purchase a Yankee38. Anyone see a boat needing a home please let me know. Thanks


facebook: Sailing Bintang Aruba, few pictures and movies, I own the Y38 for 7 years now..great boat great sailing


----------



## richelgerfen (Feb 20, 2019)

facebook: Sailing Bintang Aruba, few pictures and movies, I own the Y38 for 7 years now..great boat great sailing


----------



## hurricaniac1 (Jan 10, 2019)

Not tryng to hijack this thread, but can anyone tell me what this tiller-like lever connected to the mast step on a Y38 is for ?

I'm guessing it is a pre-backstay tensioning device....


----------



## Jdyankee38 (Jun 26, 2021)

Cal cruiser said:


> Looking to purchase a Yankee38. Anyone see a boat needing a home please let me know. Thanks


I have a yankee 38 1974 up in pnw if interested.


----------



## Neros (7 mo ago)

I have a line on one in Seattle if interested...


----------



## Jdyankee38 (Jun 26, 2021)

Just got my yankee 38 powered up for the year, gonna head up north and refit the interior back to original. Will attach picture


----------

